

Is there startup idea for network engineer type? - unsobill

Almost zero experience in back-end, all my strength in routing&#38;switching CCIE, firewalls, network protocols and such... Should i start learning back-end to build my startup or I can use my already developed skills to build something ?
======
hpagey
yea you can. Email me, I have an idea that needs deep expertise in networking.
Its just an idea right now, I haven't tested the market yet. I would love to
run the idea by you.

~~~
unsobill
I cant find your email, can u add me in skype my nick is unsobill

~~~
hpagey
Just sent you a request.

------
chatmasta
I could use some time consulting with you. miles@5280holdings.com

